# Population Genetics > Paleogenetics > Paleolithic & Mesolithic >  Jomon Woman's Genome Decoded

## Angela

See:
https://www.archaeology.org/news/765...-genome-arctic

"TOKYO, JAPAN—Analysis of the genome of a woman who was buried on Japan’s northern island of Rebunto during the Jomon Period, some 3,800 years ago, revealed similarities to the genomes of people who live in the Arctic, according to a report in _The Asahi Shimbun_. Scientists led by biological anthropologist Hideaki Kanzawa of Japan’s National Museum of Nature and History extracted DNA from one of the Jomon woman’s molars, and found that she likely had light brown eyes, frizzy hair, and dark skin with freckles. She also carried a genetic mutation linked to the ability to digest large quantities of fat. In fact, the bones of marine animals such as sea lions, which are very high in fat, have been unearthed at the Funadomari historic site, where the woman’s remains were found. Today, the mutation is found in about 70 percent of people living in the Arctic, but is rare in present-day Japanese. The analysis also suggests the woman had a high tolerance for alcohol and a wet type of earwax."

Is the paper out and I just didn't see it or forgot about it?


It's not referring to the pre-print discussed in this thread is it?
https://www.eupedia.com/forum/thread...ighlight=Jomon

----------


## halfalp

High tolerance for alcohol? Born the wrong decade...  :Sad:

----------


## Ygorcs

Interesting that she had light brown eyes and frizzy hair. Are those features common in modern Ainu people? I wonder what they mean by "dark skin". Dark as in very dark brown, or the lighter brown tones (but still darker than the light-skinned East Asians) of the Ainus in old pictures?

A Japanese man once told me the Ainu would probably a mixture of the early Jomon, who had come from Northeast Asia, with a Southeast Asian (Austronesian-like) people that blended with them. What do genetics using ancient DNA say?

----------


## johen

Jomon genome sheds light on East Asian population history, 



> AbstractAnatomical modern humans reached East Asia by >40,000 years ago (kya). However, key questionsstill remain elusive with regard to the route(s) and the number of wave(s) in the dispersal into EastEurasia. Ancient genomes at the edge of East Eurasia may shed light on the detail picture of peoplingto East Eurasia. Here, we analyze the whole-genome sequence of a 2.5 kya individual (IK002)characterized with a typical Jomon culture that started in the Japanese archipelago >16 kya. Thephylogenetic analyses support multiple waves of migration, with IK002 forming a lineage basal to therest of the ancient/present-day East Eurasians examined, likely to represent some of the earliest-wavemigrants who went north toward East Asia from Southeast Asia. Furthermore,* IK002 has the extra genetic affinity with the indigenous Taiwan aborigines, which may support a coastal route of theJomon-ancestry migration from Southeast Asia to the Japanese archipelago.* This study highlight thepower of ancient genomics with the isolated population to provide new insights into complex historyin East Eurasia.


However, jomon skull is with chandman of Mongol late bronze, xioungnu, mongol turk, and blackfoot indian. 
It means intermediate.

[img]archaeology.jp/wp-content/uploads/2017/05/8_fukugan.jpg[/img]

http://archaeology.jp/remains/odake-shell-midden/

----------


## holderlin

Wet earwax and high alcohol tolerance. I'm pretty sure this is a very west eurasian combination

----------


## Joey37

Wow, those Ainu were really unique! Some of them look almost Australian aboriginal, some look Native American, and there are some whose features I can see in modern Japanese.

----------


## johen

> Wow, *those Ainu* were really unique! Some of them look almost Australian aboriginal, some look Native American, and there are some whose features I can see in modern Japanese.


The first person, an ancient japanese ambassador, looks like Ainu line:

http://www2s.biglobe.ne.jp/~koua/tam...enzuisi_3a.jpg

"Damyeom-ripbon-wang-heedo (唐閻立本王會圖). 6th century, China. Envoys visiting the Tang Emperor."

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wa_(Japan)

----------


## johen

by Ken-ichi Shinoda:

"The inhabitants of the Japanese Archipelago during the Jomon Period did not constitute a homogeneous population, due at least to population fragmentation and low levels of gene flow between demes, and possibly also to some extent due to differing sources of pre-Jomon ancestors."

https://kaken.nii.ac.jp/ja/file/KAKE...51043seika.pdf

----------

